# What colour kayak?



## malhal75 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering what colour kayak you guys recommend for fishing lakes and rivers, but also bay and offshore eventually.
Bright yellow seems a good idea for visibility and safety, but do fish baulk at it?
Thanks,
Malhal75.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Read through the fishing reports. Check the colours of yaks, look at the fish being caught and look at the PBs listed in signatures. Also look at the HoF fish in the wiki and check the yaks in some of the pics.

I don't think yak colour makes any difference to the fish - they are much more attuned to movement. I would rather have a visible yak (yellow or orange) if someone was looking for me on a large body of water


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I chose the yellow and green swing as it stands out like the proverbial. I'm very sure that colour does not affect your fishing, however I like the idea that I'm visible on the water.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Bright colours is the way to go - Doug put some great info about this as have others.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

My prowler is flame as I was told (unclear on evidence of such) that red and yellow stand out a lot on the water.

PM Sirfishalot re this one - he was the bloke who put me on that bit of info

Steve


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw the Hobie Outback in safety Orange color today at the local kayak dealer and it looks great. I am leaning towards getting that color yak.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

FHM said:


> I saw the Hobie Outback in safety Orange color today at the local kayak dealer and it looks great. I am leaning towards getting that color yak.


Probably helps on the road too. Very visable to other drivers on the roof rack!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

SgtWilson said:


> FHM said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the Hobie Outback in safety Orange color today at the local kayak dealer and it looks great. I am leaning towards getting that color yak.
> ...


i like that...i got a red AI on way...colour...that or yellow couldn't decide..asks sons..both went red...so red it is...


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

malhal75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering what colour kayak you guys recommend for fishing lakes and rivers, but also bay and offshore eventually.
> Bright yellow seems a good idea for visibility and safety, but do fish baulk at it?
> ...


Mal,
You only have to look at the colour of the marker buoys the Govt puts out to mark channels or obstructions or dangers in the water,
Nuff said?
Cheers
Abner
AKA Bob


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I agree that yellows or reds/ orange stand out more on the water but don't forget the fact that you are only 6-12" above the water line, it dosn't take much wind / swell to generate waves higher than this so i think a safety flag is definatley a must if you plan on sharing waters with heaps of "stink boats". I myself have a moss coloured outback and although it looks very stealthy in the garage it actually stands out more than i thought out on the water.
Cheers Bill.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Yellow is easiest to see at distance. I often watch yaks launch from about 700m out at wellington point and the yellows stand out real well.


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts are if visibility is poor.

You can't see the fish and the fish can't see you so it won't matter.

If visibility is good and you can see the bottom

Red is filtered out by about 5 m of water

Yellow by about twice that.

Also if the sun is above you the kayak will appear as a silhouette so the colour makes little difference to the fish.

Logically if you are participating in poaching activity's and wish to be discrete go for the camouflage colours.

If you have nothing to hide the bright colours may help with search and rescue finding you.

However one would be much better to paddle conservatively and never get into the situation of needing a helicopter ride home.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Everyone has the colour and visability angle covered - 
Just one minor point the dealer mentioned to me was - the darker the colour, the hotter it will be when you sitting out there for hours in the sun......
But, I guess life safety at sea is number 1


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Personally, i'd go for pink


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a camo coloured kayak, it was what was available in the model I wanted and other than that Blue was the other choice.


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks i think i will stick with my grey kayak, i also like to avoid attention from land dwelling animals ;-).


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> Personally, i'd go for pink


Hi crazyratwoman,
I remember - the UK Navy did a test during some huge seas many years ago and THEY concluded that pink was the most visable colour under the circumstances......
There you go.......


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

arent some of the lures really bright and colourfull, maybe it will attract fish!


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Being new to the sport, I decided to get the yellow as its bright and stands out on the water if anything went wrong.


----------

